# Kayak anchoring on big water



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Do any of you regular ocean kayak guys drop anchor offshore? If you do, what are your rules for doing so (I'm thinking there is a limit for the size of the swells) , and is there anything special that you do with the anchor or line.


----------



## fishy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've wondered the same thing... Most people drift or use a drift sock...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

fishy said:


> I've wondered the same thing... Most people drift or use a drift sock...


My Ocean Kayak Anchor Line is 120 feet long with a section of Chain attached, I still use the same 3 lb anchor and it will stick well.. My Sound Side Anchor is around 40 Foot, no chain, same 3 lb anchor.. Hope this helps.. JAM


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

JAM, how big is the chop or swells that you will allow yourself to anchor in. I've always been a little nervous dropping even a drag chain in 'moving' water, I don't want to get pooped.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Yakkin said:


> JAM, how big is the chop or swells that you will allow yourself to anchor in. I've always been a little nervous dropping even a drag chain in 'moving' water, I don't want to get pooped.


If you can get out, you can anchor, just depends where and how the current is running.. JAM


----------

